#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-07
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: it's fun
<andrew> and easy
<rmg51> he can always go with crazycal
<rmg51> we could never make fun of a nick like that ;-)
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> MutantTurkeyBacon ? More tasty that a turtle
<InHisName> Hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> heya
<SamuraiAlba> how is it going?
<InHisName> Ok, Amazon just sent out the adapters for SATA - IDE
<SamuraiAlba> cool
<InHisName> Sell most of your stuff yet ?
<SamuraiAlba> I'll fire up the drives and run a full SMART report
<SamuraiAlba> Got a 16 port switch and a SB Audigy 2 ZS Plat here
<SamuraiAlba> at grammies for 2 days.  Dental surgery
<InHisName> So you are recooperating away from your place for a couple of days?
<SamuraiAlba> I have an appt monday, and one tues in Millville.  Will be back in Sicklerville on tuesday :)
<InHisName> I have school Mon Wed & Fri util 11pm
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> I'm free thursday
<SamuraiAlba> drives running SMART scans now in a p4
<InHisName> I can drop by before class late morn Mon/Wed    Tight timing about 4pm on Fri
<SamuraiAlba> wed should be good
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: D: i like that nick.
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu!
<SamuraiAlba> log in.  Need to find addy armor
<MutantTurkey> okay dude
<MutantTurkey> buy it on the GE
<MutantTurkey> I am sorry can't login now
<SamuraiAlba> none no GE atm
<MutantTurkey> buy the set
<SamuraiAlba> set?
<MutantTurkey> you can buy them in sets
<MutantTurkey> like all the armor together
<MutantTurkey> also, what weapon are you using?
<MutantTurkey> I was always more of a scimmy kinda guy.
<SamuraiAlba> addy longsword
<MutantTurkey> okay that is solid
<MutantTurkey> longswords though you don't get a shield. I was always a big square sheild kinda guy
<SamuraiAlba> I have a mith shield
<SamuraiAlba> not letting me log in...
<MutantTurkey> D: sorry
<MutantTurkey> if i could play at a managable speed i would.
<SamuraiAlba> got in
<SamuraiAlba> no sets for sale :P
<MutantTurkey> okay hold up
<MutantTurkey> i will login
<MutantTurkey> could take some time
<SamuraiAlba> u on dial?
<MutantTurkey> dial?
<SamuraiAlba> dialup
<MutantTurkey> fios.
<SamuraiAlba> why bad speed?
<MutantTurkey> the intel atom + linux = no good performance
<SamuraiAlba> I'm on a wireless 2 doors away
<MutantTurkey> it just takes for fucking ever to draw stuff
<MutantTurkey> login in bud
<MutantTurkey> where ya at?
<SamuraiAlba> keep getting kicked
<MutantTurkey> D:
<MutantTurkey> wtf man
<MutantTurkey> wanna go buy the plate or not?
<SamuraiAlba> one sec
<SamuraiAlba> crapped
<SamuraiAlba> now saying I log in too much LOL
<SamuraiAlba> one sec
<SamuraiAlba> thankies!
<MutantTurkey> :D
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: good luck don't waste it
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<EvilPhoenix> o.O
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<EvilPhoenix> SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!  <--- lolwut?
<SamuraiAlba> greetings, in other words
<SamuraiAlba> bout to play some Runescape
<EvilPhoenix> i would be playing runescape if i could find my freaking mouse
<EvilPhoenix> i'm stuck with a laptop until I get the money to fix my desktop >l.>
<EvilPhoenix> >.> *
<SamuraiAlba> what happened to desk?
<EvilPhoenix> mobo died
<EvilPhoenix> along with the processor
<EvilPhoenix> so I  need to replace both
<SamuraiAlba> $75 good?
<SamuraiAlba> AMD Black 7750 2.7ghz and Biostar 790GXE 128M board
<SamuraiAlba> with 2GB
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, Calvin
<EvilPhoenix> nah, i need something slightly more powerful, i'm almost able to afford it, just need my next paycheck
<SamuraiAlba> I'm a member now :)
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<SamuraiAlba> got hooked, Mutu
<MutantTurkey> hey
<MutantTurkey> dude
<MutantTurkey> you shouldn't
<MutantTurkey> i told you not to
<MutantTurkey> for good reason
<MutantTurkey> YOU WON'T APPRECIATE THE GAME.
<EvilPhoenix> SamuraiAlba:  what'd you get hooked on, Runescape?
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<SamuraiAlba> I love the game
<MutantTurkey> NOOOO
<MutantTurkey> YOU FOOL.
<SamuraiAlba> Reminds me of Ultima online
<MutantTurkey> let me just rant for a second
<SamuraiAlba> ok
<MutantTurkey> I WAITED LIKE 4 YEARS TO BE MEMEBER. FIRST GET ALL YOU CAN OUT OF FREE PLAYER
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  I wont pay anymore
<MutantTurkey> FREE PLAYER OFFERS ALOT AND TEACHES YOU MUCH, BECOMING A MEMEBER EARLY JUST RUINS YOUR PLAYING.
 * EvilPhoenix watches the rant while eating popcorn
<MutantTurkey> :p
<MutantTurkey> no its cool
<MutantTurkey> i spent loads of time working for stuff
<SamuraiAlba> you make a good point :)
 * EvilPhoenix yawns as he logs onto a members world of Runescape
<MutantTurkey> there is alot of free player to work on
<SamuraiAlba> GFs son is jealous.  He logged into a PK worl. :O
<MutantTurkey> hahaa
<MutantTurkey> i am tempted to start playing again tbh
<SamuraiAlba> he lost is Sara armor
<MutantTurkey> even though i just gave away my 1.8mill and all my f2p items
<MutantTurkey> D:
<SamuraiAlba> I have 126k now
<SamuraiAlba> and Opal bolts (e)
<MutantTurkey> lol how much did i give you?
<MutantTurkey> are they f2p now?
<MutantTurkey> start skilling dude
<SamuraiAlba> opals are pay
<MutantTurkey> skilling = money
<MutantTurkey> wood cutting = good money
<MutantTurkey> same with mining
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> fishing is also great
<SamuraiAlba> Rune picky will help like mad once I can
<SamuraiAlba> I need to kill 44 dwarves...
<MutantTurkey> yessir :D
<MutantTurkey> did i give you that?
 * EvilPhoenix yawns
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<MutantTurkey> why dwarves?
<MutantTurkey> they are crap xp
<SamuraiAlba> Slayer
<MutantTurkey> go to yaks
<MutantTurkey> slayer is dumb
<MutantTurkey> you don't really get anything out of it tbh
<MutantTurkey> more hassle than fun
<SamuraiAlba> really?
 * EvilPhoenix requires higher mining exp.  EvilPhoenix goes to mine random stuff
<MutantTurkey> do the quest tears of guthix, then doesn't matter
<SamuraiAlba> I got done at the dentist in 10 min
<MutantTurkey> tears of guthix, once a week, gives XP to your lowset level
<MutantTurkey> so i got all my stuff i didn't work on to like 30
<MutantTurkey> anyway. i promised my self i woulddo school work today D: oh well
<SamuraiAlba> why is that (school work)
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<MutantTurkey> gotta write a few papers
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> sorry was afk suddenly
<MutantTurkey> its fine
<SamuraiAlba> what should I do at combat 38?
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: how you know i am calvin
<MutantTurkey> i dunno. i did alkharid guards for a while
<MutantTurkey> but yaks are best
<MutantTurkey> also crabs
<MutantTurkey> sand crabs i think they are called
<MutantTurkey> rock crabs actually
<SamuraiAlba> you logged in as Calvin, initially
<MutantTurkey> level 2. 52 hp.
<MutantTurkey> ah :p
<MutantTurkey> dumb irssi.
<MutantTurkey> amost no defence
<MutantTurkey> look it up, great XP.
<MutantTurkey> just all the way up in barbarian land
<SamuraiAlba> wanna log later?
<MutantTurkey> i am on
<MutantTurkey> in a skiller world though
<MutantTurkey> i am gonna do a few xp every day
<SamuraiAlba> skiller world?
<SamuraiAlba> what is a skiller world?
<MutantTurkey> like you need 1000+ total level
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhhhh
<SamuraiAlba> Fremenik blade?
<MutantTurkey>  no idea
<MutantTurkey> Nezzy helm i want it back so badly
<MutantTurkey> i am tempted to pay money
<SamuraiAlba> Rune Scimmy 25k.  Want?
<SamuraiAlba> I'll get it for ya
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> i don't need it
<MutantTurkey> actually D:
<MutantTurkey> well
<MutantTurkey> no.
<MutantTurkey> i decided i am starting with nothing
<MutantTurkey> you know, work back up
<SamuraiAlba> I'll buy u white armor?
<MutantTurkey> no lol.
<SamuraiAlba> got 126k layin round
<MutantTurkey> if i go memebers i have a ton of money
<SamuraiAlba> what u need?
<MutantTurkey> its all members items i have
<MutantTurkey> i got like d boots d scimmy a bunch of glories, i dunno a nezzy helm obby shield obby boots i cant even remember
<SamuraiAlba> go member :)
<MutantTurkey> noo
<MutantTurkey> i don't want to be come re addicted
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<MutantTurkey> i am just going to play for a lil each day
<SamuraiAlba> how many whips u got?
<MutantTurkey> none D: gave my whip away
<SamuraiAlba> u did?
<SamuraiAlba> wow
<SamuraiAlba> someone was REAL happy
<MutantTurkey> why
<MutantTurkey> how much are they now?
<SamuraiAlba> THey're 4 mil
<MutantTurkey> D:
<MutantTurkey> they were like 1.25 when i had mine
<MutantTurkey> got it in a party drop :D
<SamuraiAlba> were 7
<SamuraiAlba> they dropped a bit
<MutantTurkey> oh jeesus
<MutantTurkey> the market has been crazy since the GE
<SamuraiAlba> were 10mil a couple months ago
<MutantTurkey> used to be really free flowing
<MutantTurkey> now there are legit prices
<MutantTurkey> before you pay what you are willing to pay
<MutantTurkey> a rune set was like 100-200k
<MutantTurkey> when i say 100-200k i mean, you could actually barter it pretty easy
<MutantTurkey> also people had 'bank sales' where you sat in the bank selling all your crap
<SamuraiAlba> rune kite 300k now MINIMUM
<MutantTurkey> what
<MutantTurkey> holy shit.
<MutantTurkey> sorry pass the swear jar
<MutantTurkey> rune is the only really hard thing to make
<MutantTurkey> you need 99 to make the platebodies
<MutantTurkey> but after that, it is pure money making
<MutantTurkey> s
<SamuraiAlba> just saw a rune kite sold.  545k
<MutantTurkey> wow
<MutantTurkey> i can make full steel :D
<MutantTurkey> actually i've gotta go. I'll hit you up tomorrow and play a bit. Im done class around 12:30.
<SamuraiAlba> cool...  I'll be on around 3pm
<MutantTurkey> okay great i might have some people over tomorrow but if not i'll be on
<SamuraiAlba> kk
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-08
<Traveler> Hight there, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> Heya
<Traveler> On 'lunch' break from class for a bit.
<MutantTurkey> nice nice
<MutantTurkey> I just returned home from my favorite pizzeria
<Traveler> good turkey bacon ?
<Traveler> yummy ?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> Infact i had already eaten, but accompanied my friend there.
<Traveler> kinda silly to go to your favorite place while full.
<MutantTurkey> I was actually on my way to the seven eleven to visit a friend working there, met another bud there randomly and agreed to join him to give him company while he ate
<Traveler> Hi SamuraiAlba
<Traveler> on 'lunch' break at moment
<SamuraiAlba> heya
<SamuraiAlba> One drive is experiencing failure
<MutantTurkey> D;
<SamuraiAlba> gradual but certain
<SamuraiAlba> other drive is peachy
<SamuraiAlba> I'm thinking... wall clock
<SamuraiAlba> Root canal took 10 minutes, today
<SamuraiAlba> as in... they realized #8 is NOT root canal material...
<SamuraiAlba> since they REMOVED IT LAST WEEK
<Traveler> ha ha
<Traveler> talking about the 2 160s ?
<SamuraiAlba> yeah.  One is getting erratic spindle speeds
<SamuraiAlba> motor seems to be taking a healthy dump
<SamuraiAlba> other is diagnosing perfect
<Traveler> lunch done, class back
<InHisName> all to bed already ?
 * waltman *yawns*
<ChinnoDog> We are bacon free today.
<JonathanD> I shall aquire some bacon.
<ChinnoDog> That is ok. I am fine with bacon embargo.
 * ssweeny has some turkey bacon. will ship for a price...
<ChinnoDog> $0. Use it as rocket fuel like on Mythbusters.
<JonathanD> I have bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-09
<andrew> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/02/07/firefox-4-5-6-and-7-to-be-released-before-the-end-of-2011/
<PennBot> Title: Firefox 4, 5, 6 and 7 to be released before the end of 2011 (at downloadsquad.switched.com)
<andrew> so, it took over 6 years to go from 1.0 to 4.0 (which we aren't quite at yet), but the next 4 will be out this year?
<SamuraiAlba> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Bacon R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn! IÄ! IÄ! Bacon Ftaghn!
<InHisName> good bacon to you too! SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> The one 160 is still viable and available :)
<SamuraiAlba> Sold the switch, finally
<SamuraiAlba> Guy then texted me since it wasnt giving him an IP from his comcast modem.
<SamuraiAlba> I explained he needed a ROUTER to do that.
<SamuraiAlba> He realized that and then forgot to plug the router in...
 * SamuraiAlba facepalms
<SamuraiAlba> funny thing.  He forgot to run a cable from the router, and to the switch... after plugging the router in
<InHisName> Ha ha
<InHisName> I am about to head out to class, but could pass by on to your place before I start, SamuraiAlba
<ChinnoDog> hi PhilliePhresh
<andrew> hrm, PhilliePhresh is from NJ
<PhilliePhresh> srry afk
<PhilliePhresh> yeah just over bridge
<PhilliePhresh> us-nj team is mostly north jersey
<andrew> true
<andrew> Anyways, we have a lot of cross river membership as it is
<PhilliePhresh> im looking for a Tutorial on how to set up a pure-ftpd server with a Postgresql backend for autentication.
<PhilliePhresh> i can only find ones for Mysql Backend though
<PhilliePhresh> any suggestions
<ChinnoDog> pure-ftpd... oh hey I am running that. I forgot!
<PhilliePhresh> i would go with a mysql backend but i heard its going to no longer be open-source soon
<PhilliePhresh> and since im just starting to learn php and sql anyway i thought i would start on postgres instead
<ChinnoDog> I'm using unix and PAM auth, not SQL. MySQL auth won't be open source? hrm
<PhilliePhresh> Thats what someone said the other day in the bookstore
<ChinnoDog> pure-ftp is BSD license without any proprietary components or support that I can see
<ChinnoDog> It seems highly unlikely that the mySQL auth would become proprietary, and even more so that the existing code would become unavailable
<PhilliePhresh> thats good to hear
<ChinnoDog> I've read lots of good things about Postgres but most open source apps are built against MySQL
<ChinnoDog> Postgres pops up in special use cases and custom apps where capacity and features are a must but I haven't found a good excuse to install it let alone an opportunity to take advantage of it.
<PhilliePhresh> so maybe it would be better to start on mysql anyway?
<ChinnoDog> If you are learning it for general usefulness, yes. The skills you learn will be transferrable.
<pleia2> people are really paranoid about the future of mysql, but all the Oracle people I've spoken with claim they are still committed to keeping an open source license
<pleia2> and even if they don't, a forked free version will always be available
<pleia2> it's used it too many places by too many huge companies for it to fall out of open source land
<PhilliePhresh> like the "community-edition"
<ChinnoDog> A "community edition" is usually the open source version of a proprietary product, but you wouldn't see that unless Oracle closed parts of the source and continued to offer an open source version.
<ChinnoDog> If someone forks it then it becomes a new product.
<PhilliePhresh> o
<ChinnoDog> like LibreOffice
<pleia2> if you're on ubuntu just "apt-get install mysql-server"
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: the mysql that everyone uses (and ships with ubuntu) is the "community server"
<PhilliePhresh> oh ok
<PhilliePhresh> ty for clearing that up
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I see. I didn't realize ther was an Enterprise edition. (I just looked.) I thought their revenue came from support exclusively.
<PhilliePhresh> yeah its around $2k if im not mistaken
<ChinnoDog> Seems to me I would have to have a pretty good reason to go with an enterprise edition of MySQL. If I were starting a new project I'd rather start with Postgres if I needed the high end features.
<PhilliePhresh> http://www.mysql.com/products/
<PennBot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL Editions (at www.mysql.com)
<PhilliePhresh> correction its $5k
<PhilliePhresh> a year
<PhilliePhresh> wow
<PhilliePhresh> Does anyone from us-pa team set up events near philly , actively
<PhilliePhresh> i would like to attend if so
<pleia2> the last one was a geeknic in september up near king of prussia
<pleia2> I think jedijf is looking into doing some ubuntu hours
<JonathanD> Hi.
<PhilliePhresh> hi
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here use CrashPlan?
<ChinnoDog> Unlimited backup for $4.17/mo for one PC and ~$10/mo for 2-10 pcs?
<ChinnoDog> with Linux support
<Traveler> Que Pasa ?
<ChinnoDog> And if your workstation goes boom they will optionally ship you a hard drive with your backup on it
<ChinnoDog> And if you have a massive amount of data to back up they can optionally ship you a hard disk to make your first backup set onto
<ChinnoDog> Unlimited backup plan for up to 10 PCs is only $6/mo if you pay for 4 years of service.
<Dev_N00b> good bacon to all!
<Traveler> all quiet this evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-10
<Traveler> Welcome back jackson
<ChinnoDog> I went to ubuntu.com and it was in Chinese. I thought I went to the wrong URL.
<pleia2> only a little of it :)
<rmg51> happy year of the rabbit
<ChinnoDog> Is there no way to select a default chat protocol in Empathy so I don't keep accidentally talking to people through fb instead of AIM?
<Traveler> class break over, back to lecture
<MutantTurkey> Traveler: good luck!
<Traveler> Thanks, MutantTurkey
<Traveler> off to home
<InHisName> Now I am home.
<InHisName> So little talk tonight.
<andrew> ok
<ChinnoDog> rehi PhillieFresh
<JonathanD> hey hey
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all
<InHisName> and Eggs !
<SamuraiAlba> How are the drives running?
<InHisName> Good Bacon this is for you: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/e1d0/
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Good Bacon is SamuraiAlba
<PennBot> Gotcha, ChinnoDog.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon!
<EvilPhoenix> o.O
<andrew> Is there anything google doesn't do?
<andrew> http://www.google.com/weddings/
<PennBot> Title: Google for Weddings (at www.google.com)
 * deejoe goggles and google
<JonathanD> how... odd
<deejoe> makes sense
<deejoe> email, calendaring, docs, photos . . .
<JonathanD> weddings.
<JonathanD> Clearly thats what MS was missing from their office suite.
<deejoe> no, I meant, it makes sense that someone doing a wedding might want to use that stuff
<JonathanD> Well, this is true :)
<deejoe> and to share it around in a controlled fashion
<JonathanD> I do wonder if we should throw a wordlist at google and see what we find
<JonathanD> google.com/$word/
<deejoe> oh, right
<deejoe> maybe at google labs, too
<JonathanD> perhaps there are some easter eggs in there just waiting to be discovered.
<deejoe> I guess that would be ${word}.googlelabs.com
<andrew> I think I found my new favorite twitter account: http://twitter.com/#!/metricbot
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-11
<waltman> andrew: That's cute, but I think it should be converting inches to cm, not mm.
<waltman> and miles to meters?  it's stupid.
<waltman> I'm all for converting to metric, but if you're trying to make the point that it's "easy", then don't give the conversions to 3 decimal places.
 * waltman harumphs
<ChinnoDog> Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?
<JonathanD> I'm building a rocket and flying to mars.
<ChinnoDog> Sweet. I don't think they have Ubuntu yet.
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> Mbuntu
<waltman> looks Zulu!
<ChinnoDog> Mbuntu, where desktop themes can be any color but red.
<waltman> The capital of Swaziland is Mbabane.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-12
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: are we there yet?
<InHisName1> soon, ChinnoDog, soon
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
 * SamuraiAlba munches on some McWifi
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-13
<andrew> gobble?
 * rmg51 had turkey bacon for dinner
<InHisName1> was it good, MutantTurkey ?
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * rmg51 hands ChinnoDog a blankie :-[
<ChinnoDog> I had coffee and a breakfast sandwich at Panera instead
<waltman> What kind of sandwich? Did it contain bacon?
<ChinnoDog> No, but it had ham and a fried egg in it
<waltman> ChinnoDog: !
<ChinnoDog> I would have preferred one of their fantastic egg soufles but I was too late
<waltman> they make soufles?
<ChinnoDog> oh yes
<ChinnoDog> http://www.panerabread.com/menu/bakery/souffles.php
<PennBot> Title: Panera Bread Menu & Nutrition Baked Egg Soufflés (at www.panerabread.com)
<ChinnoDog> mm, spinach & bacon egg soufle
<ChinnoDog> oh. I'm spelling it wrong
<ChinnoDog> s/soufle/souffles
<ChinnoDog> doh. didn't intent to make it plural
<ChinnoDog> indend
<ChinnoDog> I give up
<rmg51> go back to yawning
<ChinnoDog> Good idea.
 * rmg51 needs a nap
<ChinnoDog> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/kobo-desktop-ereader-application-also-available-for-ubuntu/
<PennBot> Title: Kobo Desktop eReader application also available for Ubuntu (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<ChinnoDog> I do not see a link for the Ubuntu version of the Kobo reader on any other web site. Am I right to be suspicious?
<ChinnoDog> The link goes to a dropbox file, so it isn't even on the Kobo books site.
<pleia2> hm, strange
<pleia2> I'd be suspect
<ChinnoDog> I've since found it on some other sites with the same Dropbox link, but I don't know where the link originally came from
<pleia2> at the very least I'd unpack the deb and poke around inside
<ChinnoDog> I didn't. I installed it
<pleia2> but honestly I'd probably contact Kobo about this unofficial version and ask what's up
<pleia2> heh
<ChinnoDog> Looks like the Kobo reader all right
<ChinnoDog> Problems with x86 verison of libzip though :/
<pleia2> and the rootkit that just got installed because you randomly install .debs ;)
<ChinnoDog> According to the web sites with the link they say its not fully baked yet
<ChinnoDog> I'll hope that didn't happen
<ChinnoDog> Are there linux rootkit scanners?
<pleia2> chkrootkit
<pleia2> hopefully it's fine, but you install debs with a command from root, it can execute anything it wants in the postinstall without you knowing it, and who knows what the binary itself does
<pleia2> I don't even trust PPAs unless I have some indication that the packager is trustworthy
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/07102010/Trusted%20Software,%20Where%20to%20find%20it,%20and%20why was a good class about it
<PennBot> Title: UserDays/07102010/Trusted Software, Where to find it, and why - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> possible LKM trojan installed? I hope everyone else running Ubuntu gets that message.
<pleia2> I'd google for it, chkrootkit checks for *signs* of a rootkit, and innocent things can sometimes give signs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-06
<InHisName> That's sweet, SamuraiAlba   much better than flowers made from bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> ty
<MutantTurkey> sooo many wings
<MutantTurkey> my stomach
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: flux is interesting
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> @later tell Mutantturkey but, does it work? <re:flux>
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<adom> morning
<MutantTurkey> ping pong anyone home
<MutantTurkey> can someone look this simple code over for me?
<MutantTurkey> http://pastebin.com/b08NQzZ0
<Sadin> MutantTurkey improper use for linebreak tag :P
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: what?
<Sadin> <br />
<Sadin> not <br>
<Sadin> wont validate correctly
<Sadin> line 30.
<MutantTurkey> dude what are you talking about
<Sadin> your paste
<MutantTurkey> what HTML  version are you using to validate this?
<Sadin> HTML 5
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<Sadin> why wouldnt you be using that?
<MutantTurkey> this is using HTML4
<Sadin> WHY!!!??!! lol
<MutantTurkey> because I don't need to use HTML5
<Sadin> you dont need to use 4 either
<MutantTurkey> this is an archaic and broken system I am using at an internal server
<MutantTurkey> that is why
<MutantTurkey> half of my clients are using IE6
<MutantTurkey> that is why.
<MutantTurkey> ok?
<MutantTurkey> SO SHUT UP
<MutantTurkey> but seriously - html5 is great I love many aspects of it
<Sadin> D: calm down
<andrew> <br> is correct for HTML4 and HTML5
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> except for the fact they removed <center>
<MutantTurkey> why would anyone do that!
<MutantTurkey> :[
<Sadin> MutantTurkey alignment should be handled in CSS
<andrew> because <center> is purely a formatting tag, a task that should be done with CSS
<Sadin> <center> was stupid imo
<MutantTurkey> makes is more complicated
<MutantTurkey> <center> was great
<MutantTurkey> many people used it alot
<Sadin> div{
<Sadin> div{
<MutantTurkey> THAT SUCKS
<andrew> No. Case in point: http://www.csszengarden.com/
<Sadin> andrew is right.
<MutantTurkey> i don't want to create an idiotic div tag to use a single time.
<MutantTurkey> for single usage I'd much rather be able to use <center>
<MutantTurkey> or if I wanted to make 1 single word a different color?
<andrew> What are you trying to center?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey you can create a .center class and apply it to any items in your markup that need centering...
<MutantTurkey> do I really want to do all that?
<MutantTurkey> why bother...
<MutantTurkey> why not just use <center>...
<MutantTurkey> the idea of CSS is good - it's just a pain in the but
<MutantTurkey> butt'
<Sadin> i dont see how your reverse logic is correct here but ill leave you to it :/
<andrew> yeah, but it gets to be a pain when a site spans hundreds of pages and you want to make a formatting change
<MutantTurkey> times were simpler back then...
<jedijf>                       yes
<MutantTurkey> right this doesnt have several hunrded spans
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-07
<MutantTurkey> I am going to try and block my time
<MutantTurkey> like do 30 minutes of X
<MutantTurkey> and 30 minutes of Y
<MutantTurkey> i hate crappy response papers
<MutantTurkey> "why did you find this interesting'
<MutantTurkey> because it's worth 10% of my grade...
<MutantTurkey> lol
<EvilResistance> lol
<InHisName> How about:   "I did NOT find it interesting, I'm only here because I want a good grade."
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<rmg51> MOrning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi.
<MutantTurkey> http://lwn.net/Articles/479710/
<MutantTurkey> who's running PennBot?
<MutantTurkey> we need to get the link thing working again
<jedijf> anonical pulls the plug on Kubuntu
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> interesting
<MutantTurkey> they've really stopped caring about anything but unity
<jedijf> caring and underwriting are exclusive
<MutantTurkey> why does lwn still have that terrible layout though?
<MutantTurkey> i wish they'd choose something saner
<MutantTurkey> I like the minimalism. I don't like the layout
<jedijf> i wish i read it more
<MutantTurkey> it's rather good
<MutantTurkey> I need to get a subscription
<jedijf> i just subscribed DOH - i have a subscription - THANKS MARK - never subscribed to email
<MutantTurkey> whut
<jedijf> Canonical supports jedijf
<jedijf> lwn subscription
<MutantTurkey> haha
<jedijf> true, all members get LWN sub as bonus
<MutantTurkey> what is the command for nvermind...
<MutantTurkey> xprop
<MutantTurkey> WOHOOOO
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: new 3.0.20 kernel can "According to Matthew Garrett, who developed the patch, the change can reduce the power consumption of a Thinkpad X220 by 5 watts. "
<MutantTurkey> how'd they know I wanted that so badly?
<MutantTurkey> on my natty install I could get down to 8-9 watts.
<MutantTurkey> now i'm at like 15/16
<MutantTurkey> its mostly this crappy realtek driver
<MutantTurkey> no powersaving on it yet
<jedijf> that's a young persons game; my era is more power
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> I am loooking into getting a opteron build server going
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, i'm running PennBot, but I also had an explodified python lib set, so its on a fractured system atm
<EvilResistance> unless any of you has an additional 55MB RAM you can lend me on a VPS or a server... :P
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance: let me check
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> 55mb
<MutantTurkey> holy crap
<EvilResistance> thats what its using actively right now
<EvilResistance> (i should point out its in 3 channels, excluding its reporting channel)
<JonathanD> This is gonna be a bad day.
 * EvilResistance SSH's to the box and digs around in the system
<MutantTurkey> why JonathanD
<JonathanD> remote server hosted with crappy provider is down.
<JonathanD> won't reboot, won't come back up.
<EvilResistance> hmm...
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, i've loaded the URL plugin, but it seems to not work
<EvilResistance> i'll have to dig around further to find out why
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> http://google.com
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, the "title snarfer" config option doesnt show up, so i'm digging around for the configs
<rmg51> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Dickens
<MutantTurkey> whut whut whut
<MutantTurkey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patagonia
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: ^^
<MutantTurkey> yep
<EvilResistance> https://trekweb.org/
<PennBot> Title: TrekWeb Internet Services - About Us (at trekweb.org)
<EvilResistance> ^ there we go
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, want to guess why it wasnt working?
<EvilResistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> why?
<EvilResistance> because they have two plugins that do the same thing and no difference in description between the two...
<EvilResistance> but it doesnt correctly run in one of the plugins :P
<jedijf> http://www.lameexcuseplugin.com
<MutantTurkey> lamalex...
<MutantTurkey> plugin.dotcom
<EvilResistance> wtfh...
 * EvilResistance beats the system
<EvilResistance> that returned an error jedijf
<adom> any chance anyone here has used Facebook chat with Pidgin?
<EvilResistance> adom,  a while ago, then they changed their API and things exploded
<MutantTurkey> adom: yes
<MutantTurkey> I thought it was just XMPP?
<MutantTurkey> it works fairly well for me
<MutantTurkey> or did
<adom> yeah its xmpp but its not working for me
<adom> keeps saying "Not authorized"
<adom> i even tried the Facebook plugin for Pidgin which keeps saying Incorrect username or password
<adom> but i use the exact same user/pass tologin to the site
 * EvilResistance points at his last statement which points out Facebook changed their API and things broke
<adom> so using facebook chat via pidgin no longer works?
<EvilResistance> i cant get it to work with Empathy either, so...
<EvilResistance> and fwiw i dont really use facebook anymore so... :p
<adom> i use FB all the time to communicate with friends/family
<adom> just want to close the web page and just have chat available
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> use facebook's chat in it's own window
<MutantTurkey> thats nice
<jedijf> i stopped using it on bitlbee to avoid people
<adom> MutantTurkey: dont think you can do that anymore
<jedijf> so use bitlbee
<adom> hmm
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> bitlbee is just as bad
<MutantTurkey> isn't itbased on libpurple?
<adom> whatever works ill try at this point
<adom> assuming its not insecure
<adom> er....unsecure?
<adom> not secure
<jedijf> it's facebook
<adom> if its that, i dont like it
<jedijf> food or work
<adom> i got facebook chat to work via xmpp in pidgin. but now im second guessing pidgin as my im client. i dont think i can turn off the Snort updates of people logging in and out of facebook and its really annoying.
<adom> most im clients let you customize notifications, but i cant find anything in pidgin that does.
<adom> debating giving the bitlbee train a ride...
<adom> can somoene give me a quick one line explanation of how it works?
<adom> my guess is that bitlbee is a server that runs locally [or remotely?] and irssi has a plugin that connects to the bitlbee server?
<adom> also accepting linux im client recommendations
<ChinnoDog> bitlbee is an IM client
<ChinnoDog> there isn't a one line explanation but there is a nice page pleia2 created about getting started with bitlbee
<ChinnoDog> http://princessleia.com/bitlbee.php
<PennBot> Title: PrincessLeia.com - Bitlbee Quickstart Guide (Online Edition) & Notes (at princessleia.com)
<adom> i thought bitlbee was a server that you view with an irc client
<ChinnoDog> It is an IM client that runs as an IRC server
<adom> wow princessleia.com, impressive
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 is impressive
<InHisName> any of you using musicbrainz ?
<MobileTurkey> bleck
<adom> InHisName: i think ive used the Picard thingy before for automatic MP3 tagging
<adom> wth...since when is CentOS a desktop distro?
<adom> coworker installed it on a box thinking of tossing up a quick LAMP server...upon restart we were presented gnome2 desktop interface
<adom> ive only ever known CentOS as a server OS
<ChinnoDog> I think I am going to transplant my computer into an old case
<JonathanD> I need a case for mine.
<JonathanD> I have a semi-decent gaming rig in a piece of bent aluminum.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<JonathanD> It used to be a case, probably even a good one.
<JonathanD> But the side is missing pieces, all the drive bays up front are missing the fillers, and it just looks like crap
<ChinnoDog> Well, I have this Antec Sonata case that is heavy duty and quiet despite its many fans but the motherboard is ancient and it needs a new power supply because the one it has does not have thermal controls. (I replaced it and was too cheap... oops)
<ChinnoDog> And the power supply in the current case I think is what is making obnoxious noises
<ChinnoDog> So I will need a new power supply too
<ChinnoDog> You could potentially have my old case
<JonathanD> I have a good PSU.
<ChinnoDog> There is nothing wrong with it aside from poor noise dampening ability for my many fans and hard drives
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> it's mostly good
<JonathanD> The fan doesn't work
<ChinnoDog> haha. That is mostly good?
<JonathanD> so I shoved another one in and wired it to the HDD power supply
<ChinnoDog> I need to stop buying things with fans
<JonathanD> The previous power supply made my HDD catch on fire, so I took it out.
<ChinnoDog> When I am done the Sonata will be sporting 5-8 hard drives, two 120mm fans, CPU fan, graphics card fan, power supply fan
<JonathanD> Too many fans.
<ChinnoDog> That is a good reason to remove it. lol
<JonathanD> I thought so.
<JonathanD> Yet... I kept it.
<ChinnoDog> When I had a quiet PSU the whole system was quiet. It was amazing
<JonathanD> Logic would dicate it should be thrown away.
<JonathanD> But maybe I can use it still!
<ChinnoDog> Antec Sonata is very well built
<JonathanD> The current PSU is an antec something.
<JonathanD> I think.
<ChinnoDog> :-\
<ChinnoDog> But, flaming hard drives are bad
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: not the burning one.
<JonathanD> the burning one, I took out.
<JonathanD> one of the HDD power connectors was sort of smushed.
<JonathanD> so it shorted.
<JonathanD> and melted the plastic right off the drive.
<ChinnoDog> oops
<JonathanD> the drive still works if you shove some paper or something in the socket so the leads make contact.
<JonathanD> But I opted to replace that, too :)
<JonathanD> I have a nifty little 10,000rpm SATA disk in it now, instead.
<ChinnoDog> I need a hot swap cage so I can add all my hard drives
<JonathanD> I only game on this machine.
<JonathanD> Only one disk. All my storage is on NAS.
<JonathanD> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136322 is the disk, I got one for free.
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gbs 3.5 Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive (at www.newegg.com)
<JonathanD> it's only 300GB though.
<ChinnoDog> "free"?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> My boss gives me his "old" stuff.
<ChinnoDog> sweet
<JonathanD> Thats also how I got the NAS, actually.
<waltman> And the holodeck
<JonathanD> only some of it
<JonathanD> and one of these babys... http://www.dexternights.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/lenovo-thinkpad-x200-tablet_4a2.jpg
<waltman> This means that JonathanD's boss must have a really kick-ass holodeck in HIS basement.
<ChinnoDog> By the time I am done my computer is going to weigh a ton
<ChinnoDog> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215242
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - iStarUSA BPN-DE230SS-RED 2 x 5.25 to 3 x 3.5 SASSATA Trayless Hot-Swap Cage - Server Accessories (at www.newegg.com)
<ChinnoDog> I like it. Trayless, supports SATA 1-3 and SAS 1 and 2
<ChinnoDog> What do you call the connector on a power supply that you plug your fans into so that it can regulate the fan speed?
<ChinnoDog> I'm tempted to get a fanless power supply and get a thermocouple controlled rear 120mm fan with a pass-through connector for the forward fan
<adom> you mean the molex connectors? or the 3-4 pin headers on your motherboard?
<ChinnoDog> I mean on the PSU specs. some of them control additional internal fans for you, some of them don't
<ChinnoDog> I forget what type of connectors they have. i will have to look
<adom> ive never been much of a fan speed control person
<adom> just let the bios handle it
<adom> never had an overheating issue with decent ventilation
<adom> i take that back
<adom> back in the day i used to run dual SLi video cards in my dad's dusty basement. one day i started getting visual errors, like bright lines streaking across the screen. then the PC just stopped turning on.
<adom> took out the video cards and both had seeping capacitors
<adom> so, besides that, ive never had an overheating issue
 * adom blushes.
<adom> i need to start keeping track of my away status
 * adom waves bye.
<ChinnoDog> seeping capacitors was a production problem
<ChinnoDog> It affected all computers made with them. I think that era lasted about a year and a half.
<ChinnoDog> It was too big to recall
<ChinnoDog> looks like the rear fan has molex connector only. It came with the case. Forward hard drive fan has 3 pin connector that splits into a molex pass-through for power and a single wire 3 pin connector so it can be controlled by the motherboard
<ChinnoDog> I made a huge mess on my floor. Computer parts everywhere
<MutantTurkey> who wanted that kernel 3.2 source?
<MutantTurkey> francisbrwn9/kernels/ubuntu/
<MutantTurkey> from PPA
<MutantTurkey> erstazi: was that you?\
<ChinnoDog> Sure, I move the computer so I can verify what is making the noise and now it won't do it
<ChinnoDog> after I went through all the work to hollow out another case for it
<MutantTurkey> woop woop
<ChinnoDog> ... it did it, and I fixed it. It was the GPU fan
<ChinnoDog> I take it back. It isn't fixed, but it is the GPU fan. hmm
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 knows all about having too many fans
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-08
<InHisName> Good evening all
<MutantTurkey> @google sopa
<PennBot> MutantTurkey: Error: "google" is not a valid command.
<MutantTurkey> dumb
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, bleh screw you
<EvilResistance> i'll go fix it
<EvilResistance> i'll go make a "PennBot Features Request" page
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> what good is a bot that cant do everythng
<MutantTurkey> 250 words on my intro
<MutantTurkey> boss
<MutantTurkey> havent even gotten to any details
<MutantTurkey> I have decided to use many founding father factoids.
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey, it appears freenode didnt like you :P
<EvilResistance> <MutantTurkey> what good is a bot that cant do everythng  <-- if it could do everything, it'd be in control of the Military, which is a bad thing :p
<EvilResistance> case in point: The Terminator series of movies
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> I don't care. Arnold Schwarzenegger was cool long before that
<EvilResistance> pennbot's going to be down while i rearrange my networking stuffs :P
<EvilResistance> since my gateway box just died... :p
<MutantTurkey> no progresssszzz
<MutantTurkey> on this dumb papre
<MutantTurkey> my professor doesn't understand what a computer is, how can I even begin to talk about SOPA and DMCA
<waltman> not your CS professor, I hope!
<MutantTurkey> not taking any cs classes
<EvilResistance> @karma Ubuntu
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "Ubuntu" has been increased 3 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 3.
<EvilResistance> @karma jedijf
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "jedijf" has been increased 17 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 17.
<EvilResistance> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> EvilResistance: EvilResistance has neutral karma.
<EvilResistance> you all owe me karma, i've gotten the old karma db back >:)
<EvilResistance> @google TrekWeb
<PennBot> EvilResistance: TrekWeb - Star Trek, J.J. Abrams, Spock, Kirk, Uhura: <http://trekweb.com/>; TrekWeb.com - William Shatner Praises Chris Pine as the New ...: <http://trekweb.com/articles/2012/02/05/William-Shatner-Praises-Chris-Pine-as-the-New-Captain-Kirk.shtml>; TrekWeb Content Syndication: <http://trekweb.com/syndication.php>; TrekWeb.com - News Archive: <http://trekweb.com/news.php>; (1 more message)
<EvilResistance> also got the google plugin working again
<EvilResistance> MutantTurkey:  any other features you want back?
<MutantTurkey> no thats it
<MutantTurkey> prettty much
<EvilResistance> are you *sure*?
<MutantTurkey> no
<EvilResistance> EvilResistance++
<EvilResistance> EvilResistance++
<EvilResistance> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "EvilResistance" has been increased 2 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 2.
<EvilResistance> @karma PennBot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "PennBot" has been increased 27 times and decreased 11 times for a total karma of 16.
<EvilResistance> PennBot++
<MutantTurkey> evil
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<EvilResistance> well we *all* know I'm evil...
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<EvilResistance> dont make me have the bot start ignoring you
<MutantTurkey> v
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> :p
<MutantTurkey> which means the less karma the better!
<MutantTurkey> #karma EvilResistance
<MutantTurkey> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> MutantTurkey: Karma for "EvilResistance" has been increased 2 times and decreased 9 times for a total karma of -7.
<MutantTurkey> oh sorry
<MutantTurkey> I AM SO SORRY
<MutantTurkey> i thought you increased your karma to 27
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance--
<MutantTurkey> ahhh
<MutantTurkey> nooo
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> i am so terrible
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance++
<MutantTurkey> I'm SO SORRY EVERYONE FOR FLOODING
<MutantTurkey> :'/
<EvilResistance> no.. only to 2
<EvilResistance> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "EvilResistance" has been increased 13 times and decreased 14 times for a total karma of -1.
<EvilResistance> EvilResistance++
<EvilResistance> there
<EvilResistance> i'm back at neutral
<EvilResistance> EvilResistance++
<EvilResistance> now i'm not xD
<EvilResistance> @karma EvilResistance
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "EvilResistance" has been increased 15 times and decreased 14 times for a total karma of 1.
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> oh dear...
<EvilResistance> it seems the file dump of Karma faileed
<InHisName> GoodResistance++
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> mawnin' all
 * adom yawns.
<adom> you guys get up too early
<MutantTurkey> Alex graduated high school! :D
<MutantTurkey> of course I forget his nick...
<cmorrison> jedijf: should I stick with Mturkey or what?
<rmg51> if you change nicks how will we know you?
<cmorrison> no should I start using cmorrison as my regular nickname
<cmorrison> doesn't MutantTurkey seem a bit silly?  :p
<cmorrison> then again I'm a pretty silly guy
<JonathanD> How will we know to cook you for thanksgiving?
<rmg51> how do we make fun of a nick like cmorrison?
<InHisName> we need some one to roast for T'Giving every year.
<MutantTurkey> what about pangolin?
<pangolin> I'm not that tasty
<InHisName> A pressure cooker is great at making a tough old bird --- tasty !
<MutantTurkey> I'm outta here...
<MutantTurkey> Lol
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: how does the pressure cooker do that?
<MutantTurkey> PRESSURE
<ChinnoDog> air pressure though. I don't get how that makes meat more tender.
<ChinnoDog> I mean, gas pressure. Not really "air" pressure.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I think it has something to do with PV=nRT
<MutantTurkey> PV=nRT
<MutantTurkey> Pressure times Volume = (const) x whats this? x Tempeture
<MutantTurkey> what is R
<ChinnoDog> There aren't any factors in that equation for tenderizing turkeys or pangolins
<adom> radius
<adom> red meat
<adom> racial tension
<adom> Raeganomics
<MutantTurkey> PV = MRTF
<MutantTurkey> mutant radioactive turkey feathers
<pleia2> don't eat pangolins, they are endangered :(
<pleia2> http://www.savepangolins.org/
<PennBot> Title: Home | Save Pangolins (at www.savepangolins.org)
<waltman> is the R avogadro's number? or is that n?
<ChinnoDog> But pangolins might also be tasty
<waltman> I think that's R, and n is the number of moles?
<waltman> http://missvickie.com/workshop/howdoesit.html
<PennBot> Title: How Does a Pressure Cooker Work (at missvickie.com)
<MutantTurkey> if R is avagadros
<MutantTurkey> n is moles
<MutantTurkey> this is the Ideal Gas Law right/
<MutantTurkey> R is a constant
<ChinnoDog> "Under high pressure (15 pounds per square inch), the fiber in food is tenderized and flavors mingle in record time."
<waltman> You realize, of course, that the last time I took a chemistry course was before you were born. :)
<ChinnoDog> The article still doesn't explain why pressure cooking causes it to become tender
<MutantTurkey> possibly increasing the pressure( which raises the temperature) also puts strain on the meat
<MutantTurkey> then when the pressure normalizes
<MutantTurkey> it just falls apart
<ChinnoDog> I kind of want a pressure cooker now to try it out
<ChinnoDog> and to be able to cook beans
<ChinnoDog> om nom beans
<ChinnoDog> I could make baked beans and sourdough crescent dogs
<ChinnoDog> ok, maybe I need to go back to work now
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: Thanks for the PPA info!
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> bacon to you and to you a good bacon
<SamuraiAlba> BACONS!
<SamuraiAlba> I have 4 U320 LSI cards :O
<SamuraiAlba> 20320 IE's
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone need?
<MutantTurkey> whut are those
<SamuraiAlba> SCIS U320 cards
<SamuraiAlba> *SCSI
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> no thanks :p
<SamuraiAlba> I just got an HP DL380 G5
<MutantTurkey> very nice
<SamuraiAlba> Dual QUAD Xeons
<SamuraiAlba> 2.0Ghz
<SamuraiAlba> 8GB
<SamuraiAlba> 4x73GB SAS drives
<SamuraiAlba> $150
<MutantTurkey> nice nice nice
<MutantTurkey> total cost?
<SamuraiAlba> $150
<MutantTurkey> WHAT how
<SamuraiAlba> Shipping ERROR
<SamuraiAlba> I called em
<SamuraiAlba> They said keep it
<MutantTurkey> and...?
<SamuraiAlba> :O
<MutantTurkey> HOLY FCK!
<SamuraiAlba> No xtra cost....
<MutantTurkey> thats amazing
<SamuraiAlba> Was $799
<MutantTurkey> once it is delivered it becomes your property
<MutantTurkey> some law about that
<MutantTurkey> they can't ask for it back
<SamuraiAlba> :>
<SamuraiAlba> Must change credit card number
<MutantTurkey> huh why
<SamuraiAlba> just in case :)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: stick with this nick...nicks are special names are ordinary
<jedijf> special, names
<MutantTurkey> right on
<MutantTurkey> how do I tell git to reset a single file
<MutantTurkey> ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-09
<InHisName> So, pangolin, r u well versed in pressure cooking now ?
<InHisName> Cooking in a 100% humid, 257 deg environment might even tenderize rocks.  No dried out or burnt meat with this method.
<pangolin> I am not very tasty. Stop trying to eat me.
<jthan> Anyone here a lawyer in PA?
<EvilResistance> jthan: no, but i know a few
<jthan> Ehh...
<EvilResistance> whatcha looking for :p
<jthan> Just questions about a few laws.
<EvilResistance> which laws, out of curiosity :P
<jthan> I don't know, speficially. It's about lawsuits in regard to minors
<EvilResistance> ah
<EvilResistance> in which context: bringing a lawsuit against a minor, or being a minor and the recipient of a lawsuit?
<EvilResistance> because in either case, you need a lawyer who deals with the type of lawsuit being filed :P
<jthan> Of course.
<EvilResistance> but also the context is just as interesting
<jthan> I am curious what happens when the minor in question hits 18.
<EvilResistance> before, or after the lawsuit is filed?
<jthan> Before.
<EvilResistance> once a minor is of legal adult age, they're no longer a minor
<jthan> So let's say there is an incident, then the (what was a minor at the time) hits 18
<jthan> Well yeah... Obviously
<EvilResistance> criminal or civil charges?
<jthan> Civil
<EvilResistance> if you were to say criminal, i'd say check the statute of limitations... :p
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> no..
<jthan> it's civil
<EvilResistance> if the case is sufficiently recent, though, i'd go after the now-adult minor directly
<EvilResistance> if the case is ancient, though, well...
<EvilResistance> case in point: i've had to lodge a few lawsuits against minors...
<jthan> Well, I once heard from someone that after the person in question turns 18, they can no longer press sue for something that happened when they were minors
<jthan> er.. yeah.. not press sue
<jthan> just sue :-p
<EvilResistance> the lawyers i spoke to at the time said that due to them being a minor, they cannot be held financially responsible, but the parents can :P
<EvilResistance> yeah, after the age of 18 your chances of success are low, from what i've been able to tell
<EvilResistance> my dad was a criminal defense lawyer for many years, before that he was a prosecutor, so... he's on both sides of criminal law, but meh
<EvilResistance> he still has his license to practice, so he's still my lawyer xD
<EvilResistance> in any case, i'd consult with an attorney that deals with the specific type of suit you'd consider filing, and ask them
<EvilResistance> they *might* be asshatty and charge you for the consult though.
<jthan> Yeah.. most in this area do not.
<EvilResistance> check your privmsgs
<jthan> erstazi: thank you :-p
<MutantTurkey> so who's looking to give away a dual 4 core Xen server they got for 150?
<MutantTurkey> err
<EvilResistance> ...
<EvilResistance> lol?
<MutantTurkey>  err
<MutantTurkey> ;[
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: reddit! nice. Joe_CoT you too!
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: what about it?
<JonathanD> Morning. (again)
<Joe_CoT> jedijf, eh?
<Joe_CoT> So apparently Linux people noticed me and ChinnoDog on reddit. I'm assuming from the Steak n Shake picture
<EvilResistance> lol
<EvilResistance> see, i dont use reddit so... xD
 * EvilResistance yawns
<EvilResistance> ECON IS BORING!
<EvilResistance> </boredom>
<EvilResistance> hmm i should add the channel logger modules
<EvilResistance> or we should remove the "This channel is logged" part from the topic
<Joe_CoT> nah, leave it to scare people
<rmg51> this channel is logged
<EvilResistance> by what?
<Joe_CoT> jedijf, ANSWER ME, I COMMAND IT
<Joe_CoT> unless you're currently driving in which case ok
<rmg51> ubuntulog bot
<rmg51> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<PennBot> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<rmg51> have to do some digging, but we are logged
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT: "linux people" that also use reddit and aren't cool enough to join us?
<Joe_CoT> ChinnoDog, they are cool enough, which is why I'm wondering why they're using reddit but not joining us
<EvilResistance> i see
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: are they -philadelphia people?
<Joe_CoT> JonathanD, I assume that jedijf was referring to the Steak n Shake meetup picture
<JonathanD> oh.
<JonathanD> That darn thing that no one told me about.
<ChinnoDog> You are in the channel!
<JonathanD> Minor detail.
<JonathanD> If I actually paid attention to half the channels I'm in I'd never get anything done :P
<ChinnoDog> Were you waiting for an engraved invitation?
<JonathanD> Pretty much.
<JonathanD> Or a "Hey, JonathanD, come to this thing"
<JonathanD> that would work too :D
<rmg51> check the logs 8-)
<waltman> steak & shake?!
<waltman> oh, there aren't any around here :(
<jedijf> Joe_CoT: yes
<jedijf> saw photo on reddit
<Joe_CoT> where on reddit?
<jedijf> r/philadelphia iirc
<jedijf> 2 days ago by you
<Joe_CoT> ah
<Joe_CoT> come to some goddamn meetups then!
<jedijf> i will. i just started reading. doing phila philly and linux
<Joe_CoT> ah, ok
<jedijf> rhis cool dog cafe in ch is good
<jedijf> Joe_CoT: check it out
<Joe_CoT> maybe I will!
<InHisName> I have noticed that compiz process over time grows larger in pigging up memory resources.  If I 'killed' it, would it trash my running ubuntu ?  Do I need to resort to a restart to get it to reset to base usage again?
<rhpot1991> InHisName: killing it doesn't end well
<rhpot1991> I've found that disabling unity and re-enabling it in CCSM will force things to respawn freshly
<rhpot1991> my compiz tends to get stuck eating 30-40% cpu for nothing
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: I am so very tempted to op just for the heck of it...
<Joe_CoT> haha
<JonathanD> Somehow I think this is my fault.
<Joe_CoT> it is
<jthan> Someone come over here and fix my nas
<MutantTurkey> trying to get my old G3 running
<MutantTurkey> but the mouse is broken and the keyboard is half shot
<MutantTurkey> of course mac and it's annyoing proprietary peripherals...
<waltman> Macs these days work with most generic peripherals.
<waltman> pretty much anything usb Just Works
<waltman> But in my lab we've got a drawer full of crazy old Mac mice and keyboards with bizarre plugs
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i may have some stuff; can bring home tomorrow; adb mice and kbs
<jedijf> imacs too if you want
<MutantTurkey> how old imacs?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can I barrow one next week?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can I barrow one?
<MutantTurkey> sorry I cant remember if I already said tat
<MutantTurkey> somewhere there is also a box of thinknubs laying around
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: the all in one blue and whites and pink and whites
<MutantTurkey> yeah I have no idea
<MutantTurkey> I have G3
<MutantTurkey> that's all I know
<jedijf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G3
<PennBot> Title: iMac G3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<jedijf> i have one or 2 translucent kbs and hockey puck mice too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-10
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I don't know that they're mine to give away, but you're welcome to come in and see what we have.
<MutantTurkey> okay great
<MutantTurkey> I'll be around next week
<MutantTurkey> going skiing at shawnee tomorrow
<waltman> have fun
<waltman> You should go down the mountain in the burger suit!
<jthan> wooo
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> thinks my irc client just tried to upload a meme to ssweeny over the irc...
 * ssweeny agrees
<MutantTurkey> how...
<MutantTurkey> I am lost
<MutantTurkey> for words
<ssweeny> i'm sorry MutantTurkey but i don't know you well enough to accept your files
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> I don't even know how I did it
<MutantTurkey> I didn't even know konversation did it
<MutantTurkey> more importantly, how does that even work over irc?
 * MutantTurkey must have dragged and dropped by accident onto the window
<jthan> MutantTurkey: using kde these days!?
<MutantTurkey> No, just TDE
<MutantTurkey> I played around with 4.8 and it doesn't fit my needs.
<jthan> i see.
<MutantTurkey> Do you use it?
<jthan> No. I played with it at one point for a little while
<MutantTurkey> 4.8 had no quirks or anything, it was quite smooth. I found myself much less productive with it.
<MutantTurkey> Gnome3 is a usability nightmare as well as Unity.
<jthan> I am upset with the state of all desktop environments available at this point :-p
<MutantTurkey> unfortunately they haven't realized that 99% of people don't use a tablet device to work with linux
<MutantTurkey> jthan: I am hoping TDE to be the solution
<MutantTurkey> XFCE is also a longterm (sane) solution
<jthan> Yes. I use xfce now
<jthan> well.. "now"
<MutantTurkey> It is a bit basic for my needs
<jthan> I have for the past year and a half
<MutantTurkey> I find thunar to be crippling
<MutantTurkey> basically it's just a rip of nautilus as I see it. ( which sucks too)
<MutantTurkey> but, overall it is nice
<MutantTurkey> the window manager is fantastic - probably my favorite
<jthan> I am so discontent with the whole kde/gnome situation that I pretty much have resorted to using Windows more often on my desktop machine.  . . .
<Sadin> .me yawns
<MutantTurkey> Trinity is my choice now
<InHisName> If one dip in Unity isn't good enough, try 3 dips into trinity !
<waltman> what's Trinity?
<MutantTurkey> Trinity is a continuation of the KDE3.5 series
<MutantTurkey> 3 point releases past the last KDE release, about 4 years running.
<MutantTurkey> It provides a traditional desktop oriented towards people using the Keyboard and Mouse HCI model
<waltman> ah
<MutantTurkey> yep
<waltman> never liked kde much, personally. it reminded me too much of windows.
<MutantTurkey> KDE3 I never even used until I found trinity -  I love it.
<MutantTurkey> I don't see windows in any of the environments ( i dunno, I havent used windows in some time either )
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Happy Friday.
<ChinnoDog> friday++
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: what's new at hacdc?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I don't know. I signed up and haven't been back since. lol. Sad, right?
<ChinnoDog> I need to get Kubuntu installed and configured the way I want on my laptop and then I will go
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i did the same with planet fitness, but got there this week
<jedijf> also a hive76 member that rarely goes
<ChinnoDog> Yea, that is bad
<JonathanD> jedijf: who needs a gym if you go to hive...
<ChinnoDog> I am going tomorrow though
<JonathanD> Just skip the elevator.
<ChinnoDog> Ham class!
<jedijf> me tries to make Monday Monthly Microcontroller Madness at least
<jedijf>  /doh
<ChinnoDog> ham radio, not ham and bacon
<jedijf> JonathanD: i need a gym to work up to the stairs at hive
<JonathanD> jedijf: heh :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: stairs are like a free gym.
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had a deceased family member with a call sign so I could claim it
<JonathanD> I have 8 flights to my office every morning, thats my gym.
<jedijf> hmm
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: let me know how the ham thing goes, someone at hive is interested and we have ham people at pacs
<JonathanD> Need ham booth at fosscon kthx.
<jedijf> JonathanD: that's very doable
<JonathanD> jedijf: also a bacon booth, while we're at it. Next to the ham booth.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: ok. it is two Saturdays in a row; tomorrow and next Saturday.
<jedijf> remind me or rmg51 in a week and we'll put people in touch with you from pacs
<ChinnoDog> http://www.hacdc.org/content/amateur-license-test-preparation-class
<PennBot> Title: Amateur License Test Preparation Class | HacDC (at www.hacdc.org)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: yeah, find out if hac is planning to venture up to HOPE9 too
<JonathanD> jedijf: will do.
<JonathanD> jedijf: maybe an intro level talk, too.
<ChinnoDog> The test is the week after but I won't be in town. Taking the test March 10
<jedijf> JonathanD: a talk should be cool too - foss ham apps - digital ham
 * jedijf was a cb'er in the 70's
<jedijf> cq cq cq dx.....
<waltman> jedijf: 10-4 good buddy!
<andrewPCT> meh
<andrew> today could be better
<ChinnoDog> Why do I keep running out of memory?!
<ChinnoDog> I have lots of memory but my computer grinds to a stop with tons of disk activity until I free a few megabytes by closing chrome tabs
<pleia2> crashed chrome tabs sometimes make my other system go wonky
<pleia2> (but everything makes that machine go wonky, I really need to figure out my graphics card problem, but it feels so much like work...)
<ChinnoDog> http://pastebin.com/0nS7PY2D
<PennBot> Title: [Bash] Low on memory? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ChinnoDog> they aren't crashing
<ChinnoDog> they just seem to take up a lot of memory
<waltman> Is there the equivalent of File/Open in Chrome? I was trying to figure out how to open a local index.html, but finally gave up and went with Firefox instead.
<pleia2> tabs do that
<ChinnoDog> I have a script that calculates memory usage and says it is at 3.2gb. I have 4g of physical memory.
<pleia2> waltman: just type it in the addressbar? file:///home/waltman/index.html
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: how many tabs do you have?
<ChinnoDog> Right now I have 14 open
<ChinnoDog> chrome is using 2.2gb of memory
<pleia2> that's not very many
<ChinnoDog> I know!
<waltman> Sure, I could do that, but a) I never remember how many /'s I need, and b) I wanted to use a gui to select the file, which was about 6 levels down.
<ChinnoDog> It seems to be shrinking the longer my machine runs too
<waltman> Chrome has a tendency to create zombies too, at least on my box.
<pleia2> waltman: if it helps your brain, it's just like http://, but file:// and then the path, which would include starting with another /
<pleia2> so, three
<ChinnoDog> http://pastebin.com/bHh8XkPn
<PennBot> Title: [Bash] Memory Usage - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ChinnoDog> Thats how it breaks down
<waltman> pleia2: A quick ddg tells me that ctrl-o works!
<ChinnoDog> I have lots of memories but Ubuntu hits the limit and pages anyway
<ChinnoDog> my swappiness is set to 10
<pleia2> waltman: yay!
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I vote not using proprietary crappy browsers
<pleia2> it's fine when it works, but you can't really debug it
<ChinnoDog> I don't think this has anything to do with browsers
<ChinnoDog> It has to do with memory allocation. I am aware Chrome is using a lot of memory
<ChinnoDog> but my system memory usage is still reasonable
<ChinnoDog> I have a bunch of plugins installed. some of them are probably using memory on each process
<waltman> ChinnoDog: how many tabs do you have open?
<waltman> oh wait, you answered that already :)
<ChinnoDog> 14
<waltman> a little swapping is generally a good thing imho
<ChinnoDog> Even if I had 300 open though I don't think that alone is a problem
<ChinnoDog> it is a lot of swapping
<ChinnoDog> everything freezes
<ChinnoDog> KDE cries and disables effects
<waltman> awww
<ChinnoDog> Raising my swappiness value might alleviate this somewhat by swapping sooner but it doesn't explain why it is swapping when I have 1gb free yet
<ChinnoDog> the output of 'free -m' suggests that it is being used as cache and the kernel won't give it up
<ChinnoDog> actually I don't get how 3640mb of cach is being used in that output
<ChinnoDog> it doesn't really make sense
<pleia2> linux always caches as much as possible
<pleia2> that's normal
 * waltman notes that ram's cheap these days :)
<ChinnoDog> that is not the point. idk where the rest of my RAM went
<waltman> In your 14 tabs
<ChinnoDog> That only accounts for 2.2gb
<waltman> run top, then press M to sort processes by their memory usage
<waltman> how much swap do you have?
<ChinnoDog> chrome uses 21.8%
<ChinnoDog> 669mb used
<pleia2> that's a lot to be swapping
<ChinnoDog> I have a total of 5gb of swap which is rediculous
<ChinnoDog> I know!
<waltman> It's hard to tell on my box because all my chromes are separate processes.
<pleia2> you really just need more ram :)
<adom> RAMburgler?
<ChinnoDog> That is what it seems like
<ChinnoDog> gremlins are stealing my RAM
<adom> POUR WATER ON YOUR MACHINE
<waltman> It doesn't hurt to restart chrome every once in a while
<pleia2> and stop feeding it after midnight
<ChinnoDog> My problem is not with chrome, it is that I can't account for all of my memory
<waltman> some of it's being used for disk caching
<ChinnoDog> I am changing my swappiness to 40
<ChinnoDog> that should spread out my swapping a bit
<ChinnoDog> One tab is using 906mb by itself 0_o
<ChinnoDog> Someone load this and tell me how much memory it takes: http://gphangouts.com/hangout/extras/
<pleia2> like a zillion memories
<pleia2> I can't even use google hangouts on my netbook
<waltman> If you go into chrome's task managed you can see how much ram each tab's using.
<ChinnoDog> That is where I am looking
<pleia2> (I don't know about the specific plugin)
<waltman> 374,416k
 * waltman goes to make some lunch
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> So... why does it take 906mb of my system but only 374mb on yours
<ChinnoDog> plugin bloat?
<pleia2> could be caching data from the last time you used it, or a million other things
<ChinnoDog> My desktop pc needs a web cam
<InHisName> Good afternoon y'all
<jedijf> ernobody wants to see that
<pleia2> I don't really get the draw of video conferencing, but I think that's because I'm afraid of people
<pleia2> I'm quite content to use google hangout with just voice
<pleia2> plus, I don't need to brush my hair or change into daytime clothes!
<rmg51> pleia2: use Stitch as a stand in ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<InHisName> I loaded that page into firefox.  Old top 495Mb,  with page added - 494Mb     Hrrmmm, it went down.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I'm on an i386 box. Maybe you're running 64 bits?
 * waltman shrugs
<InHisName> My compiz gobbles more memory over time.  Is there a way to reset compiz back to basic usage without rebooting ?  rhpot1991 suggested disabling unity & reenabling it in CCSM.  Might that be "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that I UN check and REcheck ?
<rhpot1991> InHisName: sounds right
<rhpot1991> InHisName: there is a ppa with updates to compiz and unity that might help too
<rhpot1991> I started running that and ti seems better
 * rhpot1991 tries to find that
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/803943
<rhpot1991> InHisName: read that ^
<PennBot> Title: Bug #803943 in unity: “compiz consuming a lot of cpu” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<rhpot1991> ppa is in there
<InHisName> rhpot1991: OK, I'll check it out.
<InHisName> Not so much CPU consumption but RAM consumption
<rhpot1991> InHisName: ppay may help, check for similar bugs though
<InHisName> They give tests to try to see if it applies.  I'll try tests.
<InHisName> Mine shot up from 0% to 76% with moving window around desktop for compiz CPU consumption.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-11
 * InHisName wonders if there is anyone NOT infected with lockjaw.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> *yawn*
 * InHisName yawns in the afternoon
<InHisName> my compiz went from 37MB on top, to 110MB in less than 12 hours even with the mod added to compiz.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-12
<MutantTurkey> woop woop
<rmg51> poow poow
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<MutantTurkey> day 2.5
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: this is terrible
<MutantTurkey> also martin graesslin layed major smackdown on TDE in his blogpost
<MutantTurkey> LET THE FLAME WAR BEGIN
<MutantTurkey> lol
<EvilResistance> eesh, hubbard is explodified :/
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> jedijf: your slipping. only one email?
<rmg51> how long should I wait till the others arrive?
<jedijf> rmg51: hmm, iwas gonna wait until after the pacs meeting for that batch of emails
<Sadin> Bitbucket and github so good yet bitbucket is imo better for a few reasons...
<rmg51> jedijf: me and the bear can wait ;-)
<ChinnoDog> I made my computer quieter. The fan that was making the noise... I removed it.
<ChinnoDog> Hope I didn't need that.
<pleia2> you'll find out in the summer :)
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> It was on the video card. It is cheaper to buy a new video card with passive cooling than replace the fan so if it overheats like this I will just replace it
<Sadin> what do you guys think of an idea ive just started working on https://bitbucket.org/Sadin56/thanksfrom.me
<PennBot> Title: Sadin56 / Thanksfrom.me / overview Bitbucket (at bitbucket.org)
<pleia2> there were a lot of discussions at the last UDS about thank yous
<Sadin> UDS? pleia2
<pleia2> ubuntu developer summit
<Sadin> ah
<Sadin> pleia2 well i hope to get this rails app launched though http://heroku.com or on my VPS and id like to see people try it out :)
<pleia2> all discussion boiled down to "there is nothing like personal thank yous and public thank yous (in news, blog posts, whatever)"
<PennBot> Title: Heroku | Cloud Application Platform (at heroku.com)
<EvilResistance> pleia2, guess who brought back PennBot (or at least, partly restored it)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-04
<InHisName> quiet sunday
<waltman> TOO quiet
<InHisName> How about a NOISY irc party, right here, now ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys and dogs
<InHisName> Morning humans and animals
<ChinnoDog> arf
<waltman> http://superuser.com/questions/545329/blank-screen-if-kids-yell-too-much
<ChinnoDog> lol. The computer doesn't like loud noises.
<ChinnoDog> Later the computer will probably also not like them surfing the web when they are supposed to be in bed and instant messaging that kid from school with the tattoos.
<MutantTurkey> quack
 * InHisName wonders why a turkey bothers to quack.
<ChinnoDog> If it quacks like a duck...
<MutantTurkey> lol
<waltman> ...and gobbles like a duck...
<MutantTurkey> if it looks like a duck
<MutantTurkey> Ugh got my SIII update, and it's awesome, except maps won't let me see where I am and there is no longer a button for data on/off in the drop meu
<waltman> SIII as in Galaxy?
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<JonathanD> Does it let you see where someone else is, instead?
<MutantTurkey> yeah, under settings -> data
<MutantTurkey> but it was replaced by a button called "driving mode" of course there is not explaination of that the does
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: what frequecnies does your phone support for 3G & 4G services ?   Sometimes I see "1900/2100" and others "1700/2100"   And what service provider. ?
<MutantTurkey> btw Where do I check that out?
<MutantTurkey> AT&T 3G and LTe are supported
<InHisName> I kinda desire an SIII too.  I found a pay-as-you-go that is resomable  10c / Mbit 2c per text and 5c per call.
<MutantTurkey> the screen is terrible
<MutantTurkey> mine is all cracked up
<InHisName> Do you have specs page ?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> no?
<InHisName> Maybe only in "manual" ?
<InHisName> literal cracks ?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<InHisName> You bought a used one with cracks, or busted your new one ?
<MutantTurkey> busted my new one
<MutantTurkey> quickly
<MutantTurkey> my old galaxy actually was better in this respect
<MutantTurkey> they must have like removed the gorilla glass or something
<JonathanD> every electronic device in my sisters house has a cracked screen.
<JonathanD> every single phone.
<JonathanD> their laptop has one now too
<JonathanD> my nieces phone has pieces of the casing cracked off and missing.
<JonathanD> it's amazing, really.
<InHisName> and they ALL are still working ???
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> I'm trying to buy a used one for around $200 or less.  Haven't found one, yet.
<InHisName> Maybe I should offer on some cracked ones that claim working.
<MutantTurkey> so I am moving into philly in April
<MutantTurkey> where should I avoid? I was thinking into Brewerytown as close to fairmount as I can get
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-05
<JonathanD>  Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Yay, its morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys and dogs
<waltman> Coffee at home during the week! I should do this more often.
<ChinnoDog> bark
<waltman> woof
<ChinnoDog> What is new in PA?
<waltman> Snow flurries this morning in Philly, but that's not terribly new.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<jedijf> teddy-dbear2.0: http://blog.makezine.com/2011/12/01/build-your-own-rfid-teddy-bear/
<MutantTurkey> flurries seem to be a daily occurence now
<Samuraialba> aye
<MutantTurkey> time to switch pc's... cya junkies later
<MutantTurkey> ok please tell me that this amount of glare is irregular
<MutantTurkey> http://twitpic.com/c17092
<MutantTurkey> I weep for all mankind
<MutantTurkey> it's a freaking mirror
<MutantTurkey> "Enterprise" my ass. This is for idiots! You'd think that "enterprise" would get it, get matte monitors and workhorse workstations not all-in-one-impossible-to-fix machines
<MutantTurkey> RAGGEEEE
<ChinnoDog> That his terrible
<ChinnoDog> s/his/is/
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: what is the model number of that thing?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I did some quick research and found that some new monitors have sheets of glass over them held on by magnets to make them shiny. You can use suction cups to remove it and then sand the surface with high grit sandpaper
<waltman> Well, at least we know he's not a MutantVampireTurkey!
<ChinnoDog> My car is dying. :-( I need a place to take it so I can work on it. idk where I can do that around here.
<JonathanD> whats wrong with it?
<ChinnoDog> It needs a new starter
<ChinnoDog> and a new water pump
<JonathanD> just get a hand crank, like the olden days.
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<waltman> any repair shop ought to be able to handle that.
<JonathanD> or a manual transmission ;)
<waltman> http://www.cartalk.com/mechanics-search
<ChinnoDog> My repair shop will handle my new starter for $830
<JonathanD> That sounds like a lot.
<waltman> that seems like a lot
<ChinnoDog> The water pump is more
<waltman> what kind of car?
<JonathanD> the water pump is more than $800?
<ChinnoDog> 98 Acura TL
<ChinnoDog> The water pump is over $1000
<JonathanD> That seems very high.
<ChinnoDog> The components of my car are jam packed into the hood
<ChinnoDog> It is a PITA to work on
<ChinnoDog> I'm willing to make it a weekend project if I can find a place to put it.
<waltman> maybe try an acura dealership?
<ChinnoDog> I have no shortage of places to take it to to get it fixed waltman
<ChinnoDog> I just can't afford it
<waltman> ah
<waltman> You need a garage.
<ChinnoDog> Yea. :-(
<JonathanD> seems you have to take the radiator out.
<JonathanD> the parts are not expensive.
<JonathanD> I hate cars.
<ChinnoDog> Me too JonathanD
<JonathanD> On the bright side...
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should just bring it home and stop driving it. lol
<JonathanD> We fill up our tank every sunday afternoon.
<JonathanD> This week it was $16.
<ChinnoDog> I wonder how long I would last like that
<JonathanD> we're looking at a car tonight.
<waltman> I need to get a new car at some point, too.
<JonathanD> the current one was losing coolant through the head gasket
<JonathanD> was.
<pleia2> ours has broken down twice in the past year, but mostly it's doing ok ('99 olds alero)
<JonathanD> ours was overheating.
<JonathanD> I made the call around christmas to try this stuff that was supposed to fix the head gasket leak. I assumed it would kill the engine, because those things are generally crap, but I found an awful lot of positive info about it.
<JonathanD> We figured if it worked, we'd keep putting money away beyond what we had
<JonathanD> and if not we'd use what we had and get something.
<JonathanD> I haven't put water in since
<JonathanD> So I'm happy.
<ChinnoDog> I could rent a vehicle storage space down the street for $188.50 for the first month. hmm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-06
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and dogs
<InHisName> What no turkeys, ducks, bears, dogs, etc ?
<InHisName> Ooops, scratch the dogs
<InHisName> btw good morning
<MutantTurkey> still kinda trying to figure out what to do about this desktop
<MutantTurkey> https://twitpic.com/c17092
<MutantTurkey> its basically unusable
<TheLordOfTime> e: unreadable
<TheLordOfTime> but hey i see you :P
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey:  parts?
<MutantTurkey> ?
<TheLordOfTime> if your system's not usable, sell it as parts
<MutantTurkey> it's for work. they just gave it to me
<TheLordOfTime> ah.
<TheLordOfTime> well E: Unreadable Image, so...
<MutantTurkey> ?
<JonathanD> I hate shiny monitors.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: jedijf could use your advice
<JonathanD> ABout?
<MutantTurkey> my new desktop has a glossy display, so much so that I can barely use it. I want to have my boss return it but think it might be overstepping
<MutantTurkey> do you think it would be fine to demand a swap?
<MutantTurkey> its going to make my eyes fall out
<JonathanD> "This display hurts my eyes" is a reasonable complaint, in my opinion.
<JonathanD> The best solution is to convince some other poor soul how awesome it is, and trade it with them for theirs.
<MutantTurkey> They'll have none of it
<MutantTurkey> I already triee
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: did you see the link ^^? that's a picture of it
<JonathanD> I did see the link.
<JonathanD> it hurt MY eyes.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure what LCD maker sits down and says "You know what would make this monitor better? If I could see myself in it."
<MutantTurkey> http://pastebin.com/h70ARd5S
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: it's great for viewing videos on really, and anything not black
<MutantTurkey> but when you sit at a terminal all day....
<MutantTurkey> that is a paste of my propsed email
<MutantTurkey> does that seem good?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> I can clearly see your phone, you, and everything around you in the photo :P
<MutantTurkey> I can spy on my neighbors 20 feet away easily
<MutantTurkey> ok sent
<JonathanD> One thing I do like about thinkpads is they offer non-gloss screens.
<MutantTurkey> of course, the matte screen was my major attraction to my thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I think it will go over well
<MutantTurkey> just slightly annoying
<InHisName> Trade it with someone that has a 19" 1280x1024 type screen, they just might overlook the reflections to go higher res.
<InHisName> Downgrading would help make you happy too
<MutantTurkey> I have another monitor I just got that is 23 inches!
<MutantTurkey> so I have another seperate monitor that rocks
<MutantTurkey> i'm looking to trade though definitively
<InHisName> I got a 19" monitor that I'd consider trading.  Buuuut, that one does not belong to you but the company you work for, right ?
<MutantTurkey>  howdy all
<JonathanD> hey
<MutantTurkey> how goes it? I got on the subway and it was cold, I pop out at 30th street and it's 40 degrees!
<JonathanD> Goes well
<MutantTurkey> good :)
<MutantTurkey> ls
<MutantTurkey> whoops
<MutantTurkey> ls
<MutantTurkey> grr
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey.Destroy(computer)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> drop tables
<waltman> Little Bobby Tables
<MutantTurkey> The mouseovers are always the best though
<MutantTurkey> I really like the what-if lately
<MutantTurkey> that's awesome!
<MutantTurkey> I enjoyed the recent one about sneaker net, because for our mirrors at trinity, when there is a new mirror going online, we mail them a hard drive
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can I get some matlab help? has to do with return values
<MutantTurkey>  45 [loadfasta,~]=fastaread(fastafilename);
<waltman> ok, if it's quick...
<MutantTurkey>  46 numreads=numel(loadfasta);
<MutantTurkey> line 45, what does that mean? the fasta read function returns a struct with two fields
<MutantTurkey> is that just capturing only one field? the first one?
<MutantTurkey> nevermind, it defintely is that :-) ok you are awesome anyway
<waltman> On 45, it means the function returns 2 variables, but you only care about the first one
<waltman> ~ is a place holder meaning "ignore this return value"
<waltman> you don't need the square brackets if it only returns a single value, so that's what's going on with 46.
<MutantTurkey> gotcha
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<waltman> I just discovered that feature a day or two ago
<MutantTurkey> pretty cool actually
<MutantTurkey> I have to many context switches in a day. It really throws me off
<MutantTurkey> btw my solution was to just put the new desktop under the table and pretend it's a normal tower
<waltman> MutantTurkey: any way you can turn off the light over your monitor?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: the ones directly above me and behind were out and the shades were closeed
<waltman> and you still had all that glare?
<MutantTurkey> yes!
<MutantTurkey> it is super glarey
<waltman> crazy
<MutantTurkey> I just put it under the desk
<MutantTurkey> simple solutio
<waltman> you put your monitor under your desk?
<MutantTurkey> it's an all-in-one pc
<MutantTurkey> I just put the whole thing under the desk
<MutantTurkey> and used another monitor
<waltman> so how do you...aha.
<MutantTurkey> muahahahahahaha
<MutantTurkey> this job is good though for my resume because it has serious programming and sysadmin parts
<MutantTurkey> so I can pursue either easily
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-07
<Sadin> ChinnoDog !
<ChinnoDog> yes?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog:  What is your opinion on devry?
<Sadin> pliea2 told me to ask
<ChinnoDog> haha
 * pleia2 delegates questions
<ChinnoDog> I graduated from there in December. I don't have a very high opinion of it.
<ChinnoDog> I think that if your intent is to become educated that you can do better.
<Sadin> Which campus?
<ChinnoDog> I started in the electronics program in New Jersey, then did part time at the Addison, IL campus. I changed my degree and finished it online.
<Sadin> ChinnoDog ah i was planning on going for Computer Information Systems
<ChinnoDog> Although it is true that no matter where you go you will only get out what you put into it I have a number of negative experiences with DeVry.
<Sadin> ChinnoDog well like what what happend?
<ChinnoDog> pm. I would rather not talk about it in a loggec channel.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> to work!
<rmg51> at work :P
<InHisName> at basement
<ChinnoDog> hiya peeps
<ssweeny> hiya ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: what is new in yinz neck of the woods?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not a whole lot. you?
<ChinnoDog> Alas, not much.
<MutantTurkey> saw a sticker the other day on a car said "YINZ" and then pittsburg pa underneath
<MutantTurkey> like the OC beach ones
<MutantTurkey> http://www.cafepress.com/mf/19576507/ynz-sticker-white_sticker
<ssweeny> we have some that say "N@" too
<jedijf> had to google *that*
<jedijf> yinz need to learn how to speak
<jedijf> if i weren't for primanti bros i would give you to ohio
<MutantTurkey> yinzyalsfolk
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> I was hoping for more snow so I could stay home today :(
<waltman> It amazes me that people on linkedin endorse my mysql skills, considering I've got no professional experience and have never given a talk in it.
<JonathanD> I went to endorse your mysql skills before realizing we're not connected.
<JonathanD> Please correct this injustice.
<waltman> JonathanD: You're probably the only person I know who has any knowledge of my l33t mysql skilz
<JonathanD> I think you might know something about perl.
<JonathanD> Maybe.
<JonathanD> This whole "algorithms" thing is way too fuzzy.
<waltman> The other feature I'd like in linkedin is some way to unendorse someone's skills. Like when you know $person does NOT have the skill they claim.
<JonathanD> hah
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<MutantTurkey> howdy
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I went for a walk yesterday afternoon and wandered around the 2nd floor of Bossone, but I didn't see you there.
<waltman> Either you weren't in, or I was looking in the wrong place :)
<MutantTu1key> okay, I want users to be able to add their own keys to my git account, now how bad is it to chmod +x /home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ?
<MutantTu1key> our global git account that is
<jthan> MutantTurkey: I mean.. it isn't a very good idea
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Why would you want that file to be executable?
<jthan> lol
<jthan> I kind of assumed he meant he was going to just chmod 775 it or something.
<MutantTurkey> ok ok ok turns out you cant
<MutantTurkey> I mean chmod 666 dunno why I wrote +x
<MutantTurkey> habit
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-09
<calvin> waltman: ok watched the series two finalie
<calvin> so that's it? Rose typer is gone for good?
<calvin> kind of a sad ending
<waltman> calvin: Beats me. I've only watched a few eps in series 1.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<waltman> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-10
<Samuraialba> Happy Easter!
 * Samuraialba gets more meth
<Samuraialba> How is everyone?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-03
<pvl1_> hm
<pvl1_> i wonder why my internet cuts out
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-pa to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Pennsylvania Local Community Team! http://www.ubuntupennsylvania.org | Meetings are 1st and 3rd Thurs night at 8:30pm Eastern | This channel is logged, please keep topic and language in this channel family-friendly, and observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<JonD> whee
<rmg51> what are you guys doing?
<rmg51> all that so you could shorten your nick?
<JonD> rmg51: the network is currently being attacked.
<rmg51> sounds like fun :P
<JonD> Oh yes, it's a blast.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> No snow here yet
<MutantTurkey> dangit i can't go anywhere because nickserv isn't working!
<waltman> freenode is having a bad day
<rmg51> Freenode is under attack :-/
<brill> oh i thought is me...lol
<MutantTurkey> when is it not?
<KyleYankan> every 3rd thursday
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> 1/059
<JonathanD> rmg51: morning.
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> are the fun and games of yesterday over now?
<JonathanD> School is delayed.
<JonathanD> Don't know otherwise.
<JonathanD> I was down the city yesterday.
<JonathanD> The biggest snow related issue I had was not being able to pay for my parking at the septa station.
<rmg51> I was asking about Freenode
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> well yes, that too.
<JonathanD> Incidentally, we could use more well connected (in internet terms, that is) sponsors :P
<rmg51> both being over is a good thing
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Morning teddy o/
<lazyPower> and everyone else \o
<Guest37124> AFternoon
<Guest37124> Hey why did I become a guest all of a sudden ?
<MutantTurkey> i got suckered into planning valentines day
<MutantTurkey> any ideas for the city?
<Guest37124> MutantTurkey: you're doing the valentines celebration for the city ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-05
<Guest91265> Good Morning
<KyleYankan> Any sox whizzes in here?
<jackson> morning
<MutantTurkey> TODAY IS MY CAKEDAY TIME TO GET ALL THE KARMA
<MutantTurkey> 4 year club baby!!
<waltman> 4 years...at Drexel?
<MutantTurkey> no...
<MutantTurkey> reddit!
<MutantTurkey> but probably like 3 years at Drexel
<MutantTurkey> great a fuckin fine for not shoveling properly... i love how in order to get to my block, you have to pass through 2 city maintained sidewalks which have not been shovelled all inter
<waltman> I wish they'd fine the rich asshole who lives across from my train station and never shovels his sidewalk.
<MutantTurkey> i wish they'd stop fining people for it at all
<MutantTurkey> it's my property, don't tell me what to do with it. If you want sidewalks, you can buy the land from me and shovel it yourself.
<waltman> And if your neighbor has to wade through hip-deep snow to go out into the street because you're too lazy to shovel, well, it's their own damn fault?
<waltman> And if your elderly neighbor slips and falls on the way to the bus stop and breaks their hip, well, sucks to be old?
<MutantTurkey> yes... because we have hip deep snow here
<MutantTurkey> if the city maintained the sidewalks, then it wouldn't be a problem :-)
<MutantTurkey> do i also now need to rebuild my sidewalk with extra 'accessability options' for the old? Should i have to install an electic on-ramp for extremely obese people who ride around in those little motorized vehicles?
<waltman> No, you're absolutely right. You should have no responsibilities towards the other people in your community.
<MutantTurkey> you finally are getting it!
<MutantTurkey> :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-06
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> 20 hours without electricity :-(:-/:P
<lazyPower> Morning everyone o/
<JonathanD> hi lazyPower
<JonathanD> lazyPower: stop being lazy and give us back power.
<lazyPower> :) Its a play on words, and long-hand for "efficient"
<lazyPower> I had a professor that inspired me by saying "Lazyness is just applied efficiency"
<JonathanD> heh :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-07
<InHisName> Did I miss much in last 55 hours ?
<adom> end of the world. bacon is the new currency.
<InHisName> nom nom
<JonathanD> baconcoin
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> In the New World where bacon is the currency I will hire anorexic bankers.
<lazyPower> Morning o/
<ChinnoDog> In the age of baconcoin everyone will be vegetarians because all meat will be converted into bacon.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: http://imgur.com/CLmrbh1
<ChinnoDog> That coin is made of worthless gold.
<ChinnoDog> Gold is not very useful during the apocalypse.
<KyleYankan> Silver is. Good for decontaminating water
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-08
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> Morning rmg51, or in this case. afternoon.
<rmg51> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-09
<InHisName> who's still here, right now ?
<InHisName> I rebooted and sound is OFF again.   Can't find the app with volume and enable/disable box
<pvl1> i here
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-02
<lazyPower> Pleia2: woo honorable mention in the blog! Cheers
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> was nice to meet you1
<lazyPower> Likewise!
<lazyPower> I have a couple questions for you offline when I'm not in a jam for making it to Ghent
<lazyPower> So, next time :) I'll be poking at you for feedback
<pleia2> yeah sure, I'm packing to head home myself, much airplane today
<pleia2> good luck with your workshops :)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-04
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Nooner everyone
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<ssweeny> lazyPower, we're still on for 1 right?
<lazyPower> you know it!
<lazyPower> throwing clothes in teh dryer now so i can make the 12:15 cut off time for leaving
<lazyPower> i may be a bit late, but i'll be there :)
<lazyPower> ssweeny: One thing I didn't think to do was call and make a reservation
<lazyPower> i was in europe :(
<lazyPower> we should probably try and do that huh?
<ssweeny> yeah that might be wise :)
<ssweeny> hopefully they're not too busy for lunch
<ssweeny> i've only been there for dinner and it's been swamped
<lazyPower> its always swamped
<lazyPower> one of the highest ranked places in teh burgh to go eat and get libations
<ssweeny> and with good reason
<lazyPower> congrats btw
<lazyPower> with today being the largest day in 2 years for your team :D
<lazyPower> i'm jazzed
<lazyPower> calling now to confirm a spot for 3 ppl
<lazyPower> ssweeny: reservation made. no need to worry - its under my name "charles butler"
<ssweeny> yeah i'm getting regular updates via telegram from the event
<ssweeny> pretty sweet
<lazyPower> i really liked telegram, but nobody that i know uses it
<lazyPower> and i felt kinda jipped that encryption is mobile only atm
<lazyPower> it would be highly compelling to me if it were 100% crypto 100% of the time, a-la cryptocat style
<ssweeny> yeah
<lazyPower> also just ordered a nexus4 so i can flash the dev image and run it as a daily driver
<ssweeny> that's what i'm doing
<ssweeny> it works pretty well for me
<lazyPower> i almost nuked my n5 today to do it, and thought better of that with the status of the community port
<ssweeny> only thing i miss is jabber
<lazyPower> so, by Monday i'll be all ubuntu all the time :D
<ssweeny> \m/
<lazyPower> aww yee
<lazyPower> ssweeny: i'm headed out in ~ 15 to 20. see you there
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-08
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> Hey
<pleia2> still do need to reach out to our fearless channel owner to remove +O inhere
<jedijf> fb
<jedijf> pleia2: hit him on fb
<jedijf> or i could - doh!
<pleia2> jedijf: could you? he's not my friend on fb
<jedijf> pleia2: certainly
<pleia2> thanks :)
<lazypower|travel> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-09
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> mornin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-10
<ChinnoDog> I just fixed some power management settings on my laptop. I am surprised how broken it was considering I am running trusty.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> and a lovely morning it is.
<rmg51> JonathanD: you weren't looking forward to the snow?
<JonathanD> It's fine.
<rmg51> time for me to brave the snow storm ;-)
<icey> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> know what I *love* anout Ubuntu? Seeing it used at all different kinds of conventions for presentations. Interesting to me.
<jedijf> s/anout/about
<jthan> jedijf: It is fun for me to work in IT now and occasionally see people struggling with Ubuntu.
<jthan> "I'm trying to mount an smb share on Ubuntu..."
<waltman> Sorry for crossposting with #plug, but maybe I'll have better luck here...
<waltman> Any advice on how I can fix this dependency issues? https://gist.github.com/waltman/64a6122433cd5f33670c
<waltman> https://gist.github.com/waltman/edbef5c6fc1e8466312c
<waltman> advice on better places to ask would also be much appreciated :)
<jthan> waltman: well there's always #ubuntu or ubuntu forum.. Seems like a bug though!
<jthan> is 12.04 still supported?
<jthan> waltman: also, can you just dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.5?
<waltman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases lists it as current
 * jthan shrugs
<jthan> I don't keep up with Ubuntu these days, really.
<waltman> nope
<jthan> Interesting. I don't even admin any debian boxes anymore, so.. :-/ Just throwing it out there
<waltman> I think there's an old version that's half-installed that's preventing me from installing the new deb.
<jthan> dpkg -i | grep sql
<jthan> I think?or is -i install..
<jthan> boy it's been too long
<jthan> waltman: sorry for failing.. dpkg-query -l '*' | grep sql | less
<jthan> should show things at all stages of installation
<jthan> If I help you fix this, can you help me fix my c++? LOL
<waltman> that output was in the first link
<jthan> ah sheeit.
<jthan> Well.. I'm in class and grasping at straws.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-11
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> o/
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o greetings PA LOCO!
<lazyPower> i'm back from europe, and i have to say, i have a whole new appreciation for my mundane life :D
<teddy-dbear> back?
<teddy-dbear> I never knew you left! ;-)
<icey> lazyPower: so true!
<lazyPower> :D i'm pretty quiet
<lazyPower> but after having been jaunting across britain and belgium, i love my little hamlet outside of teh burgh
<icey> lazyPower: I saw you were in the UK, what were you doing there?!
<lazyPower> icey - Picking up my girlfriend :P
<icey> haha nice!
<lazyPower> teh whole "girlfriend in canada" thing happens to be true in my situation....
<lazyPower> she's not just a figment of my imagination
<lazyPower> or a perv from somewhere deep in the south looking to prey on my online persona *rimshot*
<icey> \o/
<teddy-dbear> http://instantrimshot.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<US-PA-User761> Hello, is anyone out there?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-13
<jthan> I'm out here.
<jthan> US-PA-User761: ^
<US-PA-User761> I need a ubuntu cd or usb that will work for my mac... I created a usb and it didn't work. I used ReFind and it wouldn't install the ubuntu.
<jthan> US-PA-User761: Your Mac has a CD-Drive?
<jthan> Also, from what OS are you trying to create the USB?
<US-PA-User761> Yes. Well, an external cd drive. I replaced the original and then that one pooped. So I use an external cd drive. Mavericks 10.9.5
<jthan> US-PA-User761: Well, would you prefer a CD or a USB stick?
<jthan> US-PA-User761: Think you could handle these? http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-mac-in-os-x--cms-21253
<US-PA-User761> yeah i followed those to the T previously and to no avail.
<US-PA-User761> a couple of time
<US-PA-User761> times*
<princedimond> oh i just installed ubuntu on a macbook pro recently ...
<princedimond> i forget where i found the tutorial though .. it installs a custom bootloader though in case u ever wanted to dual boot
<princedimond> are u creating the usb stick on a mac?
<US-PA-User761> yeah
<princedimond> ok i think thats where i did it let me see if i can find the tutorial i used... i think it was when 15.04 was released... but i dont think the version matters ..
<US-PA-User761> ok, thanks
<princedimond> np... were u planning to dual boot or full replacement?
<US-PA-User761> dual
<princedimond> ok one ... second ... bare with me cause im at work also ..
<US-PA-User761> nice
<princedimond> lol yeah
<princedimond> i believe this is the exact tutorial i used http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/
<princedimond> what error werer u getting on the install for ubuntu ? j/w
<princedimond> also here is another tutorial i found on the official ubuntu help pages
<princedimond> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Detailed_How-To
<princedimond> hopefully those are helpful :)
<US-PA-User761> lol thanks. w'ell see.
<US-PA-User761> we'll
<US-PA-User761> i didnt get an error message.
<US-PA-User761> it would boot and allow me to select either mac osx or ubuntu plus recovery etc.
<princedimond> what ahppened it just woldnt boot or refind wouldnt find the correct partition?
<US-PA-User761> it just wouldnt boot
<US-PA-User761> it would just stay black then turn off
<princedimond> oh thats weird ...
<princedimond> yeah the howtogeek post is the one i used, however i thought i shoudl provide a backup plan with official documentation :) or semi-official ha
<princedimond> after everything is up ... will need a wired connection to get wifi running (didnt run out of th e box for for me on a 2010 macbookpro)
<US-PA-User761> lol semi-official
<US-PA-User761> ok yeah i'll check that out and post back here later. thanks again. Later
<princedimond> well i believe that the help.ubuntu.com webpage is user submitted content not officialy endorsed by canonical but the community has yet to lead me down the wrong path lol
<princedimond> np... ill be up for another 4 hours or so lol
<US-PA-User761> sheesh... the grind
<US-PA-User761> take it easy
<princedimond> will do i love night shift actually so its no biggy :)
<US-PA-User761> oh then youre fine
<US-PA-User761> but me
<US-PA-User761> its  hay time
<princedimond> lol hay time ... XD
<jedijf> princedimond: ++
<jedijf> jthan: ++ too
<jedijf> been ages since i've seen support in here
<L3gacy> Hiya, jedijf
<L3gacy> It's SamuraiAlba :D
<jthan> jedijf: Thanks. It's been ages since I've used Ubuntu but.. Still think it's a low-level entry point for a lot of people to Linux, so I think it's important to make sure it's accessible
<jthan> and out of all the times /I/ got help here...
<jedijf> jthan: way to go - you learned well, give back
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-07
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: What does it mean when a channel that is supposed to have a repeater on it has constant high pitched ring and static? Is it transmitting and I am too far away or some other interference?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<icey> Are keyboards dishwasher safe: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=11029793
<JonathanD> lol
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> When I used to work help desk we would replace keyboards periodically because people would try to clean them and they wouldn't work anymore.
<ChinnoDog> I remember one particular incident where someone sprayed windex into the keyboard. It did not come back to life after that.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
